# مولدات كهرباء بدون وقود - سوريا (مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة)



## ibrahim alghamdi (17 يونيو 2010)

تحياتي للأعضاء وبعد
قرأت في احد المواقع على النت عنوان مضمونه شركه سوريه طرحت في الاسواق مولدات لإنتاج الكهرباء ذاتية الحركه.
هل هذا صحيح الخبر من اخواننا الاعضاء بسوريا وإذا صح الخبر ما اسم العلامه التجاريع لها وهل ممكن كتابة شيء الموضوع مع خالص الشكر
ابراهيم


----------



## elaf_homce (20 يونيو 2010)

*الخبر عندي*

تحياتي للأعضاء وبعد
قرأت في احد المواقع على النت عنوان مضمونه شركه سوريه طرحت في الاسواق مولدات لإنتاج الكهرباء ذاتية الحركه.
هل هذا صحيح الخبر من اخواننا الاعضاء بسوريا وإذا صح الخبر ما اسم العلامه التجاريع لها وهل ممكن كتابة شيء الموضوع مع خالص الشكر
ابراهيم

موضوع صحيح وأنا أجتمعت مع شخص من معارف مخترع المولدة وهي مولدة 1 kva لحد الآن وسوف يتم تطوير بالمستقبل إلى أعلى من ذلك وعرفت بعض المعلومات عن طريقة عملها أنا من سوريا وبسوريا وتحديداً من شام وبشام بنسبة إلى علامة تجارية لا يوجد حتى أن الشخص يعمل بشكل شبة خافت خوفاً على مصالحة وعلى حد قوله أنه لا يريد محاربة أحد أنما يريد فقط أن يأكل لقمة حلال


----------



## د حسين (20 يونيو 2010)

*لاتتسرعوا*

تحية طيبة
أرجو ألا تتسرعوا 
نريد توضيحات عن الخبر للمتابعة ..... والأمر مستحيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## عصام نورالدين (20 يونيو 2010)

ربما ...................!

لكنني نقلت خبراً عن اختراع مشابه ، والمخترع من المنطقة الجنوبية ....


----------



## ibrahim alghamdi (27 يونيو 2010)

*إعادة تجربة مولد ذاتي الحركه*

تحياتي لك وللأعضاء
الابتكارات كلها كانت قبل اختراعها مستحيله وتحققت
انا لدي استعداد لتوفير الإحتياجات الماليه والخدمية للمبتكر لعمل تجربه على مولد أكبر حجم ( 100 ك واط وأعلى ) في الدمام بالسعوديه إذا التجربه الحاليه ناجحه ايميل 
[email protected]
ابراهيم


----------



## ربيع1 (1 يوليو 2010)

انا ربيع مهندس ميكانيك بسوريا ورئيس قسم الطاقة الجديدة والمتجددة بأحد المعاهد السورية وليس عندي علم عن هذا المحرك لا من قريب ولا من بعيد وانا أسكن في ريف دمشق


----------



## د حسين (1 يوليو 2010)

*دلنا عل ابن الحلال*



elaf_homce قال:


> تحياتي للأعضاء وبعد
> قرأت في احد المواقع على النت عنوان مضمونه شركه سوريه طرحت في الاسواق مولدات لإنتاج الكهرباء ذاتية الحركه.
> هل هذا صحيح الخبر من اخواننا الاعضاء بسوريا وإذا صح الخبر ما اسم العلامه التجاريع لها وهل ممكن كتابة شيء الموضوع مع خالص الشكر
> ابراهيم
> ...


 
تحية طيبة:
ياسيد ايلاف دلنا على ابن الحلال هذا لنحاوره ... واذا كنت تخاف عليه ((( كما تدعون ؟؟؟)))) نكتفي بعنوانه : البريد الالكتروني فقط وهذا يضمن عدم تعرف الناس عليه 
راسلني برسالة خاصة .. وشكرا​


----------



## LineEffect (4 مايو 2011)

*هذا الاختراع حقيقي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​ هذا الاختراع حقيقي، والكثير من المخترعين الذين يعملوا علي هذا الاختراع ليس لديهم الاموال لعمل نموذج بالحجم الطبيعي لذا ليس لديهم سوى الانتظار .
والاسباب دائما امنيه تتعلق بالدولة أو بسرقة الفكرة.
أنا أعمل على واحدة من هذه الآلات الجديدة.
واستطيع ان اقول لكم يا شباب أنكم يجب ان تصدقوا ان هذة الآلة موجودة بالفعل وايضا تعمل.
فلا داعي للتشكيك.
حتى جميع عمليات المحاكاة (Simulation) والنماذج ايضا تعمل.

بالنسبة لأولئك الذين لا يصدقوا
يمكنني أن أعطيكم لمحة صغيرة حول كيفية عمل هذه الآلة الجديدة.
-- لقد درسنا جميعا أنظمة تحكم (Control Systems)
و كانت جميع الدراسات حول كيفية الحصول على نظام مستقر
(Stable System - Left-Side of the S-Plane)
لكن أحدا لم يعلمنا كيفية القيام بنظام غير مستقر و*الأستفادة منة*
لأن بسهولة لا معنى لوجود نظام غير مستقر ولذا لا يوجد فائدة لدراسة هذه الأنظمة 
ولكن اسمحوا لي ان اقول لكم
اني كنت بحاجة إلى نظام غير مستقر في هذه الآلة (Chaos theory)
و من هنا بدأت لي الفكرة
أريد إنشاء نظام غير مستقر ليعطيني (نظام مستقر)
النظام الغير مستقر سيعطي حركة دائمة (linear logarithmic curve) (و الحركة هي ما نحتاج اليه)
ثم نضع النظام الغير مستقر في داخل نظام مستقر
والذي سوف يعطينا السيطرة علي الأول .

نعم لدينا نموذج لهذة الآلة
ولكن ليس وقته الآن للخروج بها .

أنا أعلم أن معظمكم من المهندسين
وأعتقد ان كلامي قد أعطي لكم ما هي الفكرة وراء هذة الآلة.

هذا أول اشتراك لي في الموقع
و شكرا.
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## safety113 (4 مايو 2011)

ان كان ما تقول حقيقي
واعتقد ذلك سيكون من اعظم الاختراعات


----------



## ashrfnabil (14 مايو 2011)

اكيد الفكرة دى موجودة و من زمان ناس كتيرة تعمل عليها و كل واحد بطريقتة و فية ناس توصلت الى مولد 30 كيلووات ولكنهم لم يستطيعوا ان يفعلوا اكبر من ذلك و انا اعمل على فكرة بطريقة اخرى و للكنى لم انهيها وهى تعتمد على فكرة الفيد باك
و لكل طريقة المهم نوصل و نفيد الاسلام و المسلمين و الامة العربية


----------



## ashrfnabil (14 مايو 2011)

اللطريقة اللى وصل الناس لها و توصلوا الى عمل مولد 30 كيلوا فولت اعتمدوا فيها علللى المولد المستخدم فى موللدات الرياح لانة يستطيع توليد الكهرباء من عدد لفات بسيط بالاضافة الى صغر حجمة و تم توصيلة مباشرة الى موتور كهربائى و يتم عمل فيد باك فياخد جزء من انتاج المولد ليتم بية تدوير اموتور بمعنى لو ان المولد يستطيع توليد 50 كيلووات ياخد منهم 10 كيلو وات للعمل اللموتور و يتم اخراج ال 40 كيللو الاخرين


----------



## ابن الراشدية (2 يونيو 2011)

الفكرة موجودة نعم وناجحة الى حد ما 
لكن لايمكن استخدامها لتوليد مقدار كبير من الطاقة اي بحدود 1 الى 3 كي في كحد اقصى
وهذا الكلام ناتج عن تجربة عملية ولا زلت ابحث عن المقومات والادوات لانجاح هذه الفكرة الاكثرمن رائعة 
فمن لديه معلومات لا يبخل علينا بحجة الخوف والحقوق الفكرية 

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## MR_DYNAMIC (7 أغسطس 2011)

يا جماعة موضوع المولد الكهربائي بدون وقود قديم مش شي جديد ويتم تصنيعه في الصين وفي رومانيا منذ زمن. 
انا حاولت اشتري واحد من شركة في رومانيا اسمها ITXCONSULTING GROUP وهاد عنونها
******************************************
Nicolae G. Caramfil 32
Bucharest, Romania 050417
phone: +40.31.409.58.42
fax: +40.31.815.21.55
web:itxcg.weebly.com
e-mail: [email protected]

بس للاسف الاسعار غالية كتير يعني بيحسبو سعر الجهاز علي كم وات بتقدر تاخد منه . مثلا كل واحد وات بيساوي 2 دولار يعني لو بدك مولد 5 كيلو وات بده يكلفك 10000 دولار


----------



## MR_DYNAMIC (7 أغسطس 2011)

ابن الراشدية قال:


> الفكرة موجودة نعم وناجحة الى حد ما
> لكن لايمكن استخدامها لتوليد مقدار كبير من الطاقة اي بحدود 1 الى 3 كي في كحد اقصى
> وهذا الكلام ناتج عن تجربة عملية ولا زلت ابحث عن المقومات والادوات لانجاح هذه الفكرة الاكثرمن رائعة
> فمن لديه معلومات لا يبخل علينا بحجة الخوف والحقوق الفكرية
> ...



لا يا أخي بتقدر تولد منه حتي 300 كيلو وات و الاجهزة متوفرة بالصين


----------



## صباح المشعل (7 أغسطس 2011)

اذا كان هذاحقيقه معناها نحلت مشكلة الكهرباء بالعراق يارب تكون حقيقه موحلم


----------



## علاء يوسف (7 أغسطس 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد.المصري (8 أغسطس 2011)

MR_DYNAMIC قال:


> يا جماعة موضوع المولد الكهربائي بدون وقود قديم مش شي جديد ويتم تصنيعه في الصين وفي رومانيا منذ زمن.
> انا حاولت اشتري واحد من شركة في رومانيا اسمها ITXCONSULTING GROUP وهاد عنونها
> ******************************************
> Nicolae G. Caramfil 32
> ...


 

هذه الشركة هي شركة تستخدم الطاقة شمسية Green Energy Division
http://itxcg.weebly.com

هذه المواتير تستخدم الطاقة الشمسية و ليس تستخدم الطاقة من العدم لذلك اردت التوضيح


----------



## سند سند (16 أغسطس 2011)

قرات قبل عدة سنوات شخص من عمان في مسقط اخترع مولد كهربائي
يعمل من تلقاء نفسه بعد اول عملية تشغيل له.
و يقوم مبدئ عمله .على مولد كهربائي ومحرك كهربائي ويتم ربطهما بطريقه فنيه.


----------



## رشيد الديزل (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الرا اتجاهين مايد ومعارض واقول الايام كفيله باظهار الحقيقه


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

اعتقد انو انجاز هام جدا جدا
الله يوفق يارب..
والواحد بيفتخر اذا كان هالاختراع من بلدو ...او اي بلد عربي
بغض النظر عن انو موجود..لكنه يعتبر حكرا واسرار مهنيه
بارك اللله فيكم وفي جهودكم..
واتوقع انه انجاز خطير...


----------



## mustaph (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اريد بحث حول انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية بالطواحين الهوائية


----------



## Eng. Firas (15 أكتوبر 2011)

اخواني انا من الشام وأؤكد لكم ان هناك آلات واختراعات من هذا المستوى واكثر, و حتى انه هناك مبدعون حقيقيون في المجال النووي -اعرف احدهم شخصيا - ولديهم افكار وابحاث.. لكن المشكلة في سوريا هي النظام المتخلف الهمجي, وهي مشكلة جديّة فكلنا يرى الآن جرائمه، وهذه العلنية منها فقط! 
وقصة معروفة نسبيا ان احد المبدعين ابتكر سيارة يمكن قيادتها والتحكم فيها عن بعد، جائه الأمن وساقه مع اختراعه ومختبره الى مالا يعلم الا الله.. والامثلة كثيييرة ستظهر كلها قريبا بإذن الله..
أملنا بالله كبييييييييييير بالنصر عاجلاااا


----------

